# 27C3: Vorschlag zur Rundum-Verschlüsselung des Datenverkehrs



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2010)

Der US-Kryptologe Daniel Bernstein hat auf dem Hackerkongress für die kryptographische Absicherung aller übers Internet versandten Datenpakete geworben. Das dafür einzusetzende Protokoll CurveCP habe viele Vorteile gegenüber dem Alternativansatz DNSSEC. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

